# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ

## aliento

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι επιρρεπής από γεννησιμιού μου σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να με κάνει να νιώσω καλά.
Παλιότερα πολλές φορές έπινα πολλή ανά διαστήματα αλλά πάντα το έκοβα έτσι ξαφνικά χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Τώρα είμαι σε εποχή που άρχισα και πίνω , στην αρχή πριν κάνα μήνα άρχισα με μπύρες , έπινα 2 κάθε μεσημέρι. Εξελίχθηκε σιγά σιγά η ασθένεια και μέχρι χτες έπινα ότι έβρισκα μετά της 8 η ώρα. Κάθε πρωί σηκώνομαι και πονάει όλο το σώμα μου λέω σήμερα δε θα πιω να με περάσει ο πόνος και τα ψυχολογικά που αφήνει αυτό το δηλητήριο αλλά το βράδυ υποτροπιάζω. Φτάνω σε ένα σημείο απο τη κατάθληψη που λέω δε βαριέσαι είμαι που είμαι χάλια να πιω να βγάλω χωρίς πόνο τη μέρα , το πολύ πολύ να γίνω αλκοολικός αλλά τι έχω να χάσω και έτσι πίνω.
Σε τέτοιο σημείο είμαι τώρα , απάθεια αναισθησία για την υγεία μου δε με νοιάζει τίποτα.
Δε μου αρέσει το αλκοόλ καθόλου ούτε η ζάλη του ούτε τίποτα και δε μου αρέσει ο αλκοολισμός. Αν ήταν νόμιμη η φούντα θα το συχαινόμουν.
Τι να κάνω τώρα; σε λίγο θα πάω να τσιμπήσω ένα ουισκάκι από το εκλογικό που είναι και τσάμπα και θα κοιμηθώ βλέποντας το κρεβάτι να κάνει κύκλους όπως εδώ και 2 βδομάδες.
Με κούρασε αυτή η κατάσταση και δε ξέρω πώς να βγω από αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο που κάνει το κορμί μου να λιώνει και τη ψυχή μου να ασφυκτιά.
Μόνο το χόρτο μπορεί να με σώσει αλλά δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με τη παρανομοία κουράστηκα τόσα χρόνια.
Και δε πιστεύω στα μαγικά χαπάκια των ψυχιάτρων , πριν από 6 μήνες βγήκα από τη κλινική έπρεπε να παίρνω τώρα τα φυτοφάρμακα αλλά δε πείρα ούτε ένα αφότου βγήκα. Δε γουστάρω κανένα χάπι καλύτερα να πεθάνω από αλκοολ παρά να πάρω φυτοφάρμακα.

Έκανα εκτεταμένη ανάλυση της κατάστασης μου και θέλω να το συζητήσω μαζί σας.
Κάθε άποψη , πρόταση δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## La_ViTa

Φίλε μου, νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς πάλι στον γιατρό σου (αν σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος). Κανείς μας δεν γουστάρει να παίρνει τα \"φυτοφάρμακα\" όπως λες, αλλά μερικές φορές είναι αναπόφευκτο.
Ό,τι και να σου πω εγώ για το ποτό και το χόρτο, είναι αυτά που ξέρεις και γράφεις κι εσύ. Νομίζω ότι η γνώμη και η βοήθεια ενός ειδικού είναι αυτή που σου χρειάζεται.
Να προσέχεις όσο μπορείς τον εαυτό σου

----------


## aliento

Σε ευχαριστώ που απάντησες La_ViTa .
Για τη ψυχιατρική έχω την άποψη ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μην ανήκει στη ιατρική αλλά στο ποινικό σύστημα. Οι χημικές ουσίες που δίνουν είναι τόσο τραυματικές και με τόσες παρενέργειες που μόνο σε παραβάτες του νόμου πρέπει να δίνονται.
Παραθέτω παρακάτω ένα link ενός blog που λέει όλη την αλήθεια με αποδείξεις για αυτή την επιστήμη. Με χαρά το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας 
http://antipsixiatriki.blogspot.com/

----------


## La_ViTa

:) Θα το διαβάσω το blog αλλά και μόνο ο τίτλος του link λέει πολλά. Φάντάζομαι πως ξέρεις ότι οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο έχει παρενέργειες, ακόμα και η ασπιρίνη, πόσο μάλλον τα ψυχιατρικά.Πιστεύω όμως ότι το κακό που κάνουν είναι πολύ μικρότερο απ\'ότι σου προκαλεί η υπερκατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Είμαι σε αγωγή εδώ και 10 χρόνια και έκανα πολύ καιρό να το αποδεχτώ ότι θα πρέπει να παίρνω κάποια χάπια για όλη μου τη ζωή. Κατάλαβα όμως ότι αν δεν τα πάρω θα είμαι πολύ χειρότερα. Μέσα σε αυτά τα χρόνια,ευτυχώς, δεν έχω δει κάποια βλάβη στον οργανισμό μου που να οφείλεται σε αυτά.
Νομίζω ότι παίζουν πολλοί παράμετροι ρόλο για να δηλώσεις με σαφήνεια το αν καταδικάζεις ή όχι τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Εγώ σίγουρα πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δίνονται όπου κρίνεται απολύτως απαραίτητο, με σύνεση και συνεχή παρακολούθηση

----------


## La_ViTa

Aliento, έχεις καμιά σχέση με τη σαϊεντολογια?

----------


## aliento

Μπα ούτε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό.

----------


## neo

Μπαβο πετυχες διανα
Ειμαι 2 στα δυο!Και χορτο και αλκοολ.Χορτο απο παλια ξυδια απο τον μαιο μετα απο πολλα χρονια.
Ειδικα στο δευτερο ξεκινησα με 2 μπυρες το \"μεσημερακι\" και κατεληξα σε 1 μπουκαλι ουισκι!!!!
Μεχρι που την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εφυγαν τρελες ρουκετες,το τι εβγαλα...............Δεν μπορω να πω 
με χαλαρωνε αλλα αηδιασα.Ασε που αυτα καταστρεφουνε και την οποια αγωγη παιρνεις,ιδιαιτερα αν αυτα
που παιρνεις ειναι αντιψυχωτικα.Αν δεν μπορεις να το κοψεις τουλαχιστον μειωσε το οσο μπορεις.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by aliento_
> Καλησπέρα,
> Είμαι επιρρεπής από γεννησιμιού μου σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να με κάνει να νιώσω καλά.
> .......Κάθε άποψη , πρόταση δεκτή.
> Ευχαριστώ


δεν νομιζω να περιμενεις να διαβασεις μια προταση που δεν εχεις σκεφτει μεχρι τωρα, που να αφορα ουσιες...
απο την αναλυση σου, αντιλαμβανομαι οτι το θεμα των ουσιων το εχεις (παρα)ψαξει απο μονος σου και εχεις καταληξει σε αδιεξοδο αν καταλαβα καλα...
νομιζω οτι η αρχικη κατασταση που σε οδηγησε σε ολα αυτα και πιθανοτατα η ιδια που σου εφερε την ψυχωση, λεγεται \"βολεμα\"...

η προταση μου ειναι να αφησεις τα βολεματα σου και τις ευκολιες σου και να προσπαθησεις να κερδισεις την ζωη σου κια την αυτοεκτιμηση σου...

ειδα να απαξιωνεις τα \"φυτοφαρμακα\" οπως τα αποκαλεις, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι ποιοτητα ζωης σου προσφερει η καταντια που λεγεται εξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ...διαφωνεις?

----------


## aliento

Φίλε , η Remedy έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ως αναφορά το βόλεμα. Δε δουλεύω αν και είμαι ικανός με ταΐζουν οι δικοί μου δε παίρνω τα φάρμακα μου πίνω αλκοόλ να βγει η μέρα , συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όπως επίσης συμφωνώ στο ότι με το ψάξιμο μου με τις ουσίες βγήκα σε αδιέξοδο.
Αυτά είναι τα συμπεράσματα της κατάντιας μου ακριβός όπως τα έθεσες . Για να υπάρξει αντίδραση πρέπει να υπάρξει δράση και δυστυχώς δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο για να αλλάξω . Ερωτεύτηκα πριν λίγες μέρες να ένα κίνητρο ίσως το μοναδικό που μπορεί να με κάνει να αλλάξω, 3 βράδια δεν ήπια τίποτα και ζούσα σε εφηβικά όνειρα της γυναίκας της οικογένειας ήθελα να γίνω πατέρας άρχισα να ενεργοποιούμε πάλι να φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου ήθελα να βρω δουλεία στην αρχή να έχω λεφτά να τη βγάζω έξω και μετέπειτα να φροντίζω με αυτά την οικογένεια κατάλαβα ότι τα ναρκωτικά είναι παντελώς ασήμαντα και πείρα απόφαση οικειοθελώς να μη ξαναπάρω τίποτα και μάλιστα με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση. Για τα ψυχοφάρμακα ούτε καν τα σκέφτηκα δε με ενδιαφέρουν ποία .
Είναι ωραίο να έχεις ουσιαστικά κίνητρα. Τέλος πάντων όχι ότι έγινε κάτι αλλά 3 μέρες βάδισα σε ένα άλλο πρωτόγνωρο μονοπάτι που με ευχαριστούσε και με ολοκλήρωνε . 
Τη τρίτη μέρα μετά από πολύ φλέρτ που αντιδρούσε και αυτή πολύ θετικά έκανα μια νήξη για κάτι σοβαρότερο στο χαβαλέ και μου απάντησε ότι είμαι μικρός. Δε χαλάστηκα καθόλου είναι μεγάλος μου δάσκαλος μου ο Σαλβαδόρ ( Μωρά στη φωτιά ) απλά ξενέρωσα που τέλειωσε εκείνο το όνειρο. Και εδώ που μένω κανένας δε ξέρει για τη πάθηση μου ούτε έχω δώσει ποτέ δικαίωμα να με κακοχαρακτηρίσουν με όλους φίλος είμαι και είμαι μάγκας Γιωργάρα με φωνάζουνε. Είμαι απολύτος φυσιολογικός δε με απέρριψε για κάτι τέτοιο απλά είμαι 29 αυτή είναι 31 ε έχει και κάποιο δίκιο.
Κίνητρο ψάχνω και όχι χαπάκια που αυτό θεωρώ και αντικειμενικά είναι το βόλεμα.

----------


## keep_walking

Μη κρινεις εξ ιδιων τα αλλοτρια...αν εσυ μπορεις χαπια καλα κανεις και μπορεις. Αλλοι δεν μπορουν οχι γιατι ειναι αδυναμοι , αλλα γιατι δεν γινεται.

Πως να το κανω κατανοητο?

Μιλανε οι στατιστικες απο μονες τους αμα ψαξεις λιγο.

Εσυ αναφερεις την παρτη σου και οτι τα καταφερνεις χωρις τα φαρμακα που σε ταΙσαν. Αλλοι μιλανε με στατιστικες εκατονταδων χιλιαδων ατομων με ψυχωση.

Εαν μπορεις χωρις τα φαρμακα φυσικα δεν θα τα παρεις...τι νομιζεις οι ψυχωτικοι απο μονοι τους ειναι οι χειροτεροι ασθενεις...αρνουνται μεχρι θανατου πολλες φορες την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και το ιδιο εχω κανει και εγω...αλλα τις περισσοτερες (και τονιζω το τις περισσοτερες) απλως δεν γινεται.

Εσυ εισαι απο τους τυχερους.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ψάξεις κάτι άλλο που να σου δίνει ευχαρίστηση, που να μην έχει σχέση με ουσίες που εισέρχονται στο σώμα σου. Είμαστε οντα συνήθειας, και εσύ έχεις συνηθίσει σε μια ρουτίνα βολέματος που όμως κάνει το μυαλό σου να ασφυκτιά. Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς λοιπόν από το να ξυπνήσεις ξανά τη διάθεση για κάτι διαφορετικό στο μυαλό σου; Ένα καλο βιβλίο, ένα ελαφρύ hobby, ίσως σε βοηθήσουν να ξεκολλήσεις πρώτα πνευματικά από τις εύκολες λύσεις. Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι πάντως, ο,τι και να αποφασίσεις :)

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτό το \"επιρρεπής από γεννησιμιού μου σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να με κάνει να νιώσω καλά\",μεγάλη αλήθεια.Αποδεικνύεται και επιστημονικά ότι υπάρχει γονιδιακή εξήγηση της ροπής προς πάσης φύσεως εξαρτήσεις.Ωστόσο υπάρχει και ελπίδα.Και για μένα η ελπίδα είναι:ψυχολόγος,δίκτυο στήριξης,εναλλακτικές πηγές τροφοδότησης(για τη χαρά και το \"με κάνει να νιώσω καλά\",που μπορεί να πάρουμε και από κάτι που δε θα μας προβληματίζει),αλλαγή όσων σκέψεων βοηθάνε στην παραμονή των τάσεων προς μαγικές λύσεις,κτλ.

----------


## aliento

Σήμερα πήγα για τελευταία φορά στο ψυχίατρο , του είπα ότι διακόπτω μου είπε πολύ ευγενικά ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να υποτροποιάσω του είπα σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων το λαμβάνω υπόψη και θα ρισκάρω . Επίσης προσπάθησα να του μεταβιβάσω τις \'γνώσεις´ μου για τη ψυχιατρική χρησιμοποιώντας την έκφραση ότι είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυακό επίπεδο του ανέφερα και κείμενα. Μου είπε ότι άλλα είναι παλιά σε άλλα διαφωνήσαμε και σε άλλα μου είπε τις εξελίξεις . Ο άνθρωπος σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο δουλεύει δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να μου πει ψέμματα!
Τελικά αλλάζω γνώμη και φιλοσοφία για την ψυχιατρική θα πάψω να υποστηρίζω να μη παίρνει κάποιος φάρμακα γιατί απλά δε γνωρίζω τίποτα πάνω στο θέμα τελικά απολύτως τίποτα. Αλλάζω και υπογραφή , τώρα θα υποστηρίζω τη χρήση κάνναβης (κάπου πρέπει να αντιδράω) και θα βάλω για υπογραφή \" Η Χρήση κάνναβης για κάθε σκοπό δεν είναι παράνομη σύμφωνα με το σύνταγμα \" και ας με κάνουν και μπαν

----------


## neo

Τουλαχιστον συνεχισε τα φαρμακα σου,μην το αφηνεις ετσι 
Οσο για την υπογραφη εγκρινω

----------


## aliento

neo την εξέλιξα και θα μείνει έτσι για χρόνια πολλά ακόμα

----------


## arktos

aliento, βρίσκεις ελληνική ?

----------

